# Mourning Wood 2009



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Reminder - this was my first year doing a yard haunt. I ended up doing so many projects, I didn't even use many of them. Zombie escapes and popup tombstones complete with controllers...bah. Hand me another beer.










The witch pantry was made from two sections of my neighbor's fence. Each area is lit over head. The shelves on the left side are wired to light up the bottles. The shelves on the right side display specimens.



















Built into the bottom shelf on the left side is a carnivorous plant. The plant is servo controlled with a picaxe controller. In turn....each mouth of the plant creeps open and eventually closes. At the base of the unit, visible through the crack, is a pair of cave eyes.










My electric chair was made from one of my other neighbor's fences. (left side of the photo below)


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

This shot of my automated coffin (see Otaku's motor controller) was taken when we were breaking down the haunt. The sound for my coffin was triggered by a NC pressure switch connected to one of the cheap maniac laughter sound boxes you find at Party City.










The Zombie Mind Control was placed at the back of the haunt, sitting on an altar. Note - the trailer and other things you see in the photos were not visible during the haunt. The camera flash is extending the range of light and drowning out the floods.










The brackets on my pneumatic columns seemed to work very well. They can be linked up perpendicular or parallel to the front. Although it would have helped if I painted the blue end caps before turning the fence line.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow you have some really nice props. Looks good for your first year. If this is what your first year looks like than I'm looking forward to seeing what you have in the upcoming years.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

WOW - you have some seriously great props for a first year haunt! It would take years for most people to build up a haunt like that! I love the coffin and the witch's pantry! It all looks great!


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

This is great! The shelf and the lighting on the bottles is excellent. Nice job!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

That's amazing, would have never guessed it was your first year!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah, right, "first year" - who you tryin' to fool?

Drink two beers - you earned it. Everything you put out was beautifully done with a rare eye for detail.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Nice brain in a jar prop darklore! I was gonna build one this year, and I better start now since you have raised the bar pretty high. I say for a first year yard haunt your off to an excellent start!

edit. I'd say for a second, third, or fourth year it also looks great.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow. You've got some pretty great stuff.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Devils Chariot said:


> Nice brain in a jar prop darklore! I was gonna build one this year, and I better start now since you have raised the bar pretty high. I say for a first year yard haunt your off to an excellent start!
> 
> edit. I'd say for a second, third, or fourth year it also looks great.


Can't wait to see it. One thing I didn't add that I should have...a fish tank bubbler.

2010 - Third in the series will be "My Bleeding Heart". Still looking for a good donor.....any volunteers?


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

First Year???????????????????
Look out guys and ghouls this guy could be a playa.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

First year?? Man you did GREAT!!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Yep, I can attest to it being his first year. He's been going to our Make and Takes and working like a beaver on crack! LOL! Great job DL! Everything looks really good. You ready for a few more beers now?


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

I love it all the animated coffin is awesome. and the detail on some of those stones. AWESOME! Uber jealous.

Is my mind in the gutter because when I looked at the name..?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Jaybo said:


> Yep, I can attest to it being his first year. He's been going to our Make and Takes and working like a beaver on crack! LOL! Great job DL! Everything looks really good. You ready for a few more beers now?


lol....a few less that evening and I might have taken more photos of the rest of the props.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

LOVE the zombie mind control prop.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

You made it, now you can take a breather. Really like the way the witches cabinets turned out.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awsome job on the props love the fence pillars


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Excellent work DL, especially considering it's your first year. Love the potion shelf.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Where's the singer?I have been looking forward to seeing that prop.I did a elvis this year with cow skull it was my favorite prop of the year.
Your display looks GREAT!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Got enough room to store all that stuff or do you need me to take some of it off your hands
Your 1st yr looks better than my 6th yr! Good job on all of it, I really like how the witch cabinets look.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW! First time display and you hit a home run!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Love the pantry and the coffin. Very nicely done.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Really like the black light on the bottles and shelving. Wanted to do that this year but didn't get to it. Now I have some great pics to refer to! Nice job! First year my a$$.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

lewlew said:


> Really like the black light on the bottles and shelving. Wanted to do that this year but didn't get to it. Now I have some great pics to refer to! Nice job! First year my a$$.


lol. Nice comment.

That might be a typo, but I want to clarify....the bottles are not lit by a black light. Nor is there any kind of flourescent liquid or detergent in any of the bottles. The glow comes from the shelf itself.

The bottles have more color distinction than in the photo. Two of them are distinctly purple. The white lighting above each shelf is done via under counter lighting.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Everything looks great. I love the shelves.


----------

